
A Doctor Went to His Own Employer for a Covid-19 Antibody Test. It Cost $10,984 - spaetzleesser
https://www.propublica.org/article/a-doctor-went-to-his-own-employer-for-a-covid-19-antibody-test-it-cost-10-984#995019
======
LeoNatan25
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24395163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24395163)

